# Sterneffekt für Kerzen, ihr wisst schon...



## Clem (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Tolles Forum hier, da ist ja jede Menge Wissen gespeichert! Leider nur keine Antwort auf meine Frage, jedenfalls habe ich keine gefunden.

Ich möchte gerne wissen, wie ich in Photoshop den Effekt erreiche, den ein Stern- oder Gitterfilter auf dem Objektiv einer Kamera hat:

Z.B. bei Kerzen gibt es dann diese sternförmigen Reflexion mit 4 oder 5 "Armen".

Ist das in Photoshop (habe 5.5) irgendwo enthalten oder muss so ein Filter installiert werden? Welchen und woher nehmen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Clem


----------



## Das-Em (16. Dezember 2003)

Nimm doch den Photoshopinternen Renderingfilter "Blendenflecke" auf ner Ebene darüber oder reicht das nicht?

So long


----------



## Clem (16. Dezember 2003)

Nee, den habe ich im Photoshop gefunden, aber man kann nicht den Durchmesser einstellen und es sind auch zuviele Strahlen, sollen nur 4-5 sein...

Trotzdem danke für Deine Antwort!

Clem


----------



## Leola13 (16. Dezember 2003)

Hai,

ich hab mal bei deviantART 

brushes runtergeladen, da waren auch Sterne, z.B. Eiskristalle und einfachere dabei.

Suchen, Laden, neue Ebene, Deckkraft runter, evtl. Verzerren/Weichzeichnen


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Clem (17. Dezember 2003)

Danke, das ist ne gute Website! Habe tatsächlich einen brush gefunden, mit dem das vielleicht möglich ist, was ich vorhabe, nur wie verwende ich den?

Hab ihn entpackt und in den Ordner "Brushes" von Photoshop kopiert und PS neu gestartet. Aber wie komme ich dran? Ich finde den Brush nicht...

Danke im vorraus für meine Rettung...


----------



## danielreiter (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo. 
Du kommst dran über  Werkzeugspitze> Neue Werkzeugspitze laden.
Erreichst du z. B. wenn du den Pinsel auswählst, dann Statusleiste Pinselspitze und denne das kleine Dreieck angeklickt.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiss nicht ob das in 5.5 auch schon so war, aber schau mal wo du die Werkzeugspitzen auswählst, ob da am Rand irgendwo ein kleiner Pfeil ist, den du anklicken kannst, worauf sich ein Menü öffnet.

Wenn das so ist, dann gibt es dort einen Punkt der das hinzuladen von Werkzeugspitzen erlaubt.


----------



## Clem (17. Dezember 2003)

Ja, ich hätte die Spitze laden können, wenn, ja wenn der Brush mit 5.5 kompatibel gewesen wär...

Naja, immerhin wieder was gelernt... Danke!

Aber mein Problem ist nun immernoch ungelöst:

Wo gibts nen Filter, um Sterne zu erzeugen? Für PS 5.5. HILFEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (17. Dezember 2003)

Hm bastel dir die doch selber...man nehme weiss als Vordergrundfarbe:

- 1x Brush im 90° Winkel durchmesser schmall und Länge ist dir überlassen
- 1x Brush im 0° Winkel durchmesser schmall und Länge ist dir überlassen
- 1x Brush im 45° Winkel durchmesser schmall und Länge ist dir überlassen
- 1x Brush im 135° Winkel durchmesser schmall und Länge ist dir überlassen

So würd ich dass zumindest lösen...


----------



## piceditor (18. Dezember 2003)

Der Filter heisst "Knoll Lens Flare" damit kannst Du Blendenflecken ect erstellen


----------



## Das-Em (18. Dezember 2003)

Wo gibt es diesen Knoll Filter?


----------



## Clem (18. Dezember 2003)

Hab ihn über Google gefunden! 

Bei http://www.redgiantsoftware.com -  für kleine 345 Dollar... nix für mich also, naja, trotzdem danke...

Habe einen anderen Filter gefunden, er heißt "axion lens flare", hat aber den Nachteil, dass zwischen den Strahlen Unschärfe erzeugt wird. Man kann wahnsinnig viel einstellen und für andere Sterne ist er sicher prima geeignet, nur ausgerechnet für meine, mit sehr langen, dünnen Strahlen leider nicht, weil das Bild meiner superknackescharfen Linse einfach überhuddelt und abgesoftet wird. 

Schade halt!

Wer noch was weiß - bitte melden!

Clem


----------



## da_Dj (18. Dezember 2003)

Wie Spargs sagt, selber machen, da hat man auch nicht das Problem mit "zufällig" erstellten Flares (was ja bei Programmen meist so ist), sondern kann selbst bestimmen wie das ganze aussehen soll. Und sei Ansatz ist doch schon sehr gut.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

versuchs mal mit diesem kostenlosen PlugIn  
http://www.axionfx.com/free_stuff.asp#

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. Dezember 2003)

Danke für den Link Martin, hast du eine Ahnung warum das Ergebnis bei mir so gerastert ist? PS 6.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (19. Dezember 2003)

Sowas in der Art kannst du mit deinen eigenen Brushes erstellen...Sieht
doch besser aus als die Lensflares


----------

